# Betta's Dorsal Fin turning white...



## StacyK (Aug 23, 2010)

My betta's dorsal fin is turning white. He seems to be acting normal and his fin doesn't appear to be torn, though he's a crown tail so I'm having a hard time deciding. Is this normal? I would post a picture if i could from work...but i can't.


----------

